

The Challenge In Delivering Open-Source GPU Drivers - dholowiski
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODk3MA

======
iwwr
Could it be that the threat of patent litigation is keeping Intel, Nvidia or
AMD from releasing driver source codes?

~~~
wmf
Intel and AMD have released open source drivers. Nvidia is sticking to the
patent and DRM excuses.

